

Boeing, please don't do it with passengers on board - purplefish614
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=130&v=KYbM-3E11Qo

======
salibhai
Silly link is to the middle of the video after the interesting part.. Here is
a better link to just before takeoff
[https://youtu.be/KYbM-3E11Qo?t=37](https://youtu.be/KYbM-3E11Qo?t=37)

------
msantos
As an aviation enthusiast, I'd happily pay $1000 for a window seat on that
(demo) flight.

------
remon
Is it camera angles or is that actually taking off almost vertically there?

~~~
baryshev
Here is a side-view:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWTK9phKoaE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWTK9phKoaE)
But this is old video.

~~~
zebra
50 degrees - recons the video author

------
baryshev
I think they need to develop life-saving technologies before doing things like
that. Because one small mistake can lead to the crash.

